# Viper automatic start



## MzKim88 (Mar 6, 2011)

I purchased a Viper automatic start system in November for my 2001 Jeep Grand Cherokee. It never worked properly. It only works when my vehicle is warm or if it is warm outside. I took it back to Best Buy and the tech can not figure out the problem because I have to drive there (which means my car is warm....and it works). Any suggestions as to why this happens?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Post moved to Alarms.

May have to leave it over night.

BG


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

will it not start, will it try to start but not fully start.....from what you tell me the remote starter only works when it is warm, out if its cold it doesn't respond to anything, am I correct in this assumption?


----------



## MzKim88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes. you are correct. The automatic start only works when the car is warm or if the temperature is warm.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

if you sit inside the vehicle and try to remote start it, do you hear clicking sounds? That would be the box turning on and trying to start the vehicle, if you do not hear this, then it sounds like the main box is acting up.


----------

